# لمن يريد تحميل كورسات و امتحانات cswip & cwi



## ابو غازي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
نظرا لكثرة الطلب على هذه الملفات رأيت أن اضعها فى موضوع واحد لتلبية حاجة الاخوة الزملاء
و من يجد عنده ملفات اخرى من كورسات او امتحانات فى cwi او cswip فليتكرم بوضعها لنستفاد جميعا من بعضنا 
CSWIP 3.1--2007 course
و البقية تأتى ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو غازي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

CSWIP 3.1--2006 course


----------



## ابو غازي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

CSWIP 3.1 (WELDING INSPECTOR) MULTIPLE CHOICE QUESTIONS


----------



## ابو غازي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

CSWIP Welding Inspection notes and questions


----------



## ابو غازي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

AWS Welding Inspection Handbook


----------



## ابو غازي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

CWI TESTS


----------



## كرم الاشجع (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على تعاونك


----------



## أبوفيصل سعود (21 ديسمبر 2009)

أبوغازي CSWIP 3.1--2007 course يوم جيت أنزله لقيته منتهي الصلاحيه . ماعليك أمر لو تضيفه مرة ثانيه.


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك لله فيك ابو غازى وجعلك غازيا لبلاد الكفر ولكن الرابط الاول انتهى 
معلشى يعنى ممكن ترفعه تانى


----------



## hussam yusuf (23 ديسمبر 2009)

لا اجد غير بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود والى المزيد خصوصا من test للتسهيل على من يريد الحصول على هذه الشهادات من اول مره ان شاء الله شكرا مره أخرى أخ غازى


----------



## ابراهيم الادهم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي الغالي وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وياريت لو موجود عندك**CSWIP 3.2course*


----------



## مهندس اسلام NSF (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى وكنت اريد ان احصل على شخص استفسر منه على كيفية ومكان دورة ال cswip
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس اسلام NSF (15 يناير 2010)

*cswip 2007*


هل يوجد اختلافات كبيرة بين اصدارات cswip cource المختلفة؟


----------



## hussam yusuf (15 يناير 2010)

مكان الدوره اكاديميه اللحام المصريه بالاسكندريه 
http://www.ewaegypt.org/node/26


----------



## سامح 2010 (16 يناير 2010)

*CSWIP Practical Pipe &Plate inspection*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​الملفات التالية :-
CSWIP Practical Pipe &Plate inspection
مرفوعة على الرابط التالى :-
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/26814797/b53b2633/sharing.html?rnd=24
وجارى رفع باقى الكورس
ارجوا من الله ان ينفعكم به

 سبحان الله وبحمده
 سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سامح 2010 (16 يناير 2010)

*Welding Quiz TWI*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت برفع CSWIP WELDING QUIZ
على الرابط التالى 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/26814797/b53b2633/sharing.html?rnd=96
اسأل الله أن ينفعكم به

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## عين الذيبه (20 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك فيكم

فقط كلمات مفتاحيه في حال البحث

cswip; twi; welding inspector; inspection


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (25 يناير 2010)

مجهود ممتاز وتعاون مشترك ممتاز 
اتمنى التوفيق والمتابعة


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (26 يناير 2010)

*شرح كورس cwi*

نقول بعمل دورات شرح منهج cwi سواء بالتواصل المباشر او من عن طريق الانترنت للاستعلام 
0020165156543


----------



## على زين ا (2 أبريل 2010)

ياريت يا جماعة حد من الاخوة المهندسين يكتب ولو فقرة بسيطة عن Cswip وماذا تعنى وما هو المؤهل للإستفاده منها
لانى بجد مشوش ومعنديش معلومات كافية عنها وأنا أخوكم على زين الدين بكالوريوس فلزات السنة دى 2010
وشكرا لكم


----------



## العنصر السادس (14 يونيو 2010)

اريد لو سمحت بعض امتحانات cwi + العملي


----------



## أحمد حسن خليفه (21 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you:56:


----------



## عصام الطيار (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك عنا الف خير و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العنصر السادس (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد امتحانات cwi الملف الرفق ليس به شىء جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sherysh9 (10 يناير 2011)

رائع جدااااااا


----------



## سامي2011 (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## soliwald (23 مايو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## فتحيQ.C (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك علي موضوعك ولكن الروابط الموجودة بالموضوع لايوجد بها شيء للتحميل


----------



## alattlal (30 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## virtualknight (8 يناير 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## elpop10 (12 مارس 2012)

*يرجى اعادة رفع الملفات كى يستفاد الاعضاء من الموضوع*


----------



## jehad_15568 (8 أبريل 2012)

Dear Sir
i found this msg
no such file


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (31 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اخوان الملفات المرفوعة لا يمكن تحميها 
ممكن تنزلون امتحانات في المنتدى 
شكرا


----------



## هانى حمادى (14 يوليو 2017)

محتاج نسخة cswip 3.1 2016 وال bgas 2016


----------

